

9 best traveling apps - flamepants
http://www.policygenius.com/blog/9-best-apps-traveling/

======
mvklingeren
While traveling, the Hostelworld app was really useful to me (to quickly find
a cheap place to stay).

objective statement: I'm not affiliated with them in any way what so ever.

